
Show HN: A GraphQL server that executes multiple queries in a single operation - leoloso
https://leoloso.com/posts/executing-multiple-queries-in-a-single-operation-in-graphql/
======
leoloso
In the blog post, there are a couple of GraphiQL clients. You can modify the
query and click on the Run button to play with it

